

Show HN: We launched Pinstagram for iPad - shiftb

Just over a month ago we built Pinstagram / http://www.pinstagram.co - it's a web viewer for Instagram that uses the waterfall layout to display your photos.<p>Today we're launching Pinstagram for iPad. It's completely native and exposes the same functionality as the webapp.<p>Please, let us know what you think: http://bit.ly/pinstapad
======
parfe
Did someone challenge you to see how many trademarks you can cram into a
single name?

------
kanamekun
Pinstagram is a wonderful site and I use it all the time to view my wife's
Instagram photos!

But are you guys worried at all that the name infringes on Instagram's
trademark? It's one thing to rebrand a website, but it's a lot harder to
rebrand an iOS app.

Or maybe you guys are already talking to Instagram and/or Facebook about
joining their team, and they're ok with you using the TM in the meantime?

------
christopherslee
awesome! way to go guys. props for shipping something so that you can iterate.

where do you think you are going with this? is this just a hackathon turned
into a nighttime hobby? or do you think you can build a real business out of
this.

consumer facing stuff always scares me because it always seems like a hail
mary to find a business model.

~~~
wushupork
Pinstagram pixel pusher here, right now we're just focused on building
something useful and solving some pain points that we are hearing from our
users.

------
shiftb
Link: <http://bit.ly/pinstapad>

------
creativeone
Sent you an email re: tap2print app monetization

------
dr42
Why horizontal layout only, I never use that orientation.

The scrolling is a deal breaker for me, no smooth scroll, it's all
flicker/jerky. iPad 3. I'm assuming it's just a wrapper around the web view.
The buttons to like and comment are too small to hit with any accuracy.

It's still better than the iPhone only app that I have to 2x.

------
jsavimbi
What, if any, API are you using to interface with Pinterest?

~~~
AznHisoka
I did some research about automating pinning yesterday. If you take a look at
their "Pin it" buttons you'll see it just does a POST request to a URL. Just
do the same POST request.

~~~
fooandbarify
Cross-domain POST is not possible with all browsers (I presume IE is the main
culprit, as usual).

~~~
shiftb
It accepts a GET

